# Crix and Herp Havens



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Can crickets climb the acrylic and get through the gaps in the top?

Thanks


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 24, 2007)

Simple question, simple answer..........................................................No


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh good atleast my question wasn't too vague


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

No they can't, but be aware that they can jump quite a height. I keep my crickets in open top swing bins...as there is no way of escape, but at the same time, they are easy to access and store.


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Crickets make me jump, I prefer locusts


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2007)

Rory, what do you feed the locust?


----------



## Rory (Jul 25, 2007)

Grass and leafy vegetables. They are strict vegetarians


----------

